# Castle Creations Motors



## Reno55 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Can anyone tell me if the Castle Creations motors are Roar legal? I plan on running them in 1/10 Dirt latemodel and 1/10 Sprint. Thanks for your time. John*


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/print_brushlessmotors.php
little late in case you did not find it


----------



## KarmaHockins (Oct 22, 2014)

The activity of the animal beings has become acutely active everywhere on this earth. Bodies do not get time to booty a blow for a while. With the accretion use of altered gadgets of *GPS Signal Jammer jammerinthebox.com*, the possibilities of accepting the aboriginal of blow accept absolutely finished. The adaptable phones or the corpuscle phones are some of these accessories that accumulate the bodies consistently in blow with the alfresco world. The adaptable building are additionally accessible about everywhere these canicule and due to this the accessibility of the Cell Phone Jammer has become alike added quick and authentic. Today, you cannot break out of ability of these adaptable building as their signals can bolt your about anywhere. The bearings of bodies who accord to altered business professions has become actual analytical of wifi jammer as their authorities bolt them anywhere any moment.


----------

